# Cypripedium plectrochilum



## Hakone (May 24, 2008)

6 week after desflask


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2008)

Addicted!


----------



## upnorthorchids (May 25, 2008)

*wow*

I'm impressed, where did you get the flask? Can I buy a seedling from you?


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2008)

Hello
Thank you, I bought of phytesia, http://www.phytesia.com/


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2008)

Cute! Definitely post when it blooms!


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2008)

Yes Sir,
please wait still 5 years


----------



## MoreWater (May 25, 2008)

exciting!

I admit I have pots of dirt and a sprout from them is more exciting (or maybe just a big relief) than a flower spike.


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2008)

WOW! I wish you many many blooms!!!!!!!  I have killed many cypripediums that were cycle 2 , so imagine what I could do to this kid!!!!!!! So everything is cycle 4 and above for me...  Well done...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2008)

Looks good so far! If you can keep them happy, this one may bloom a bit faster than other species - in three or four years, sometimes in two. How many did you get?


----------



## Hakone (May 26, 2008)

Hello Tom and biothanasis,
Cycle 2 cost 3 Euro.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2008)

Cute little guy!

I think I can, I think I can....


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2009)

now 2009


----------

